# Car thread



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, just thought I'd put up a thread for the car enthusiasts among us... I'm sure there are some.

I have been into motocross and cars for ages, when I first got my P's I did an engine conversion on my EA and put a 2003 XR6 engine in it. A mate and I had to change every loom in the whole car, cut and weld the subframe and change the engine from coil pack to distributor. It was a fun project but I got over it. I realise there's no point in dropping cash on cars on your P plates. 

Next year I get off my P's, so around January I'll be hunting for an R34 GT-T. I'm considering getting a deferred loan, but it's kind of stupid because the interest accumulates from the time you withdraw it. 

Anyway, post up some pics of your cars, list of mods, rwkw and all the problems that undoubtebly come along when you mod a car.

Here's a vid of me doing my bit lol
[video=youtube;jYHg68hdCM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYHg68hdCM8[/video]


----------



## guff_man (Apr 13, 2011)

Cars are my life. I love them but hate them at the same time. But can never put the tools down. 
Currently I have my babe which is a VS clubsport which I've super charged converted to a t56 with all the usual brake, diff and exhaust upgrades pushing over 250rwkw. 

My newest toy is a GE sigma. Original 57,000 kms. Building it to be complete sleeper. It's got white venetians. Getting a granny visor for it and white walls. Getting a 4g54 built for it. And will be injected turbo setup. Aiming for about 220rwkw. Which isn't huge but the car weighs 950kg so it's gonna be a weapon. Will post some pics when I get home from work


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 13, 2011)

Use to be into cars, but got over it fairly quickly, just got sick of sinking money into them without getting anything back.

First car was an R31 with an RB25/30 engine, T78 Turbo, 3inch straight through exhaust etc did 200rwkw on 10psi until big end bearing went walkabouts through the engine.

Then last year was running around in a Proton GTi, stripped interior, only had front seats and Stereo was quite good through the corners.

Now just have a 07 VE Berlina, doubt I’ll do anything with it, costs enough as it is to run lol


----------



## Braidotti (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

This is my 1969 Valiant, I`ve spent too much on this, and still going.
It has a 318 hemi, and I have just done some work to the heads, lumpy cam.








I have a few more pics in my profile, but I cant up load them ( work computer )


----------



## angie90 (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a great thread! On the make-up forum I'm on I tried to start one... let's just say I saw lots of photos of barina's haha.

I have a VE SSV, love it to bits. ATM it's stock except for some cosmetic things (wheels, tint, number plates etc); have big plans for it but finding the money is hard! Extractors, mafless tune, cold air intake - the usual. & If i ever have a spare 10g a cam upgrade hahah. Oh I can dream! I do love the interior in it the most, orange & black leather. I'd put pics up but I'm on work computer (on APS AGAIN at work! so bad!) plus I'm sure everyones seen enough commodores to know what it looks like LOL.

Braidotti nice valiant, oh how I enjoy a white interior! I bet it would sound mint


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

guff_man said:


> Cars are my life. I love them but hate them at the same time. But can never put the tools down.
> Currently I have my babe which is a VS clubsport which I've super charged converted to a t56 with all the usual brake, diff and exhaust upgrades pushing over 250rwkw.
> 
> My newest toy is a GE sigma. Original 57,000 kms. Building it to be complete sleeper. It's got white venetians. Getting a granny visor for it and white walls. Getting a 4g54 built for it. And will be injected turbo setup. Aiming for about 220rwkw. Which isn't huge but the car weighs 950kg so it's gonna be a weapon. Will post some pics when I get home from work


 

Lol, does the t56 have different ratios to the t5 or is it just an additional 6th gear and they are built tougher? I thought sigmas were fwd! 250rwkw in a boat like a vs or a falcon is funny as. Can you get all the power to the ground if you want or does it just lay rubber everywhere? What's the 1/4 time like? Sweet car man.

Good stories everyone else, put some more pics up!!


----------



## guff_man (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah mate t56 is completely different ratios and much stronger. The old t5s are nuggets. No sigmas are RWD I would never own a FWD


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't like T5's either. Well, for a normal P plate application they are OK, but even then sometimes it's too much.

My mate has an XH ute (natro) and it's got paceys, high flow cat, exhaust, CAI, haltech computer and a tune and it puts out 200hp at the wheels. It's the fastest P plate car I've driven, will brake traction in third in the dry at over 90. But the flywheel bolts keep coming undone, no matter how tight they do them up, OR if they do them up to the proper torque specs. He's resorted to tack welding them once they are done up just to stop them from moving. Also he's lunched 3rd gear a couple of times drifting at powercruise. But it's understandable because 3rd gear isn't really meant for load bearing. I guess these problems are non existant with the t56, people use them in a lot of high power applications. They're like 3k for the box, aren't they?

I had no idea about the sigmas. My grandfather had an old wagon and I just assumed it was FWD like the magnas. Not into mitsubishis much, except the Evo... But then I still don't like AWD, that's why I don't want a GTR (as well as the price of them haha).


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 13, 2011)

you are aware people have had there cars impounded and crushed for posting videos online of them "hooning"


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

I am aware of that. I'm also aware that it's a closed road


----------



## guff_man (Apr 13, 2011)

T56's have there moments too but it all comes down to the application and how its driven. But very good for most street cars.
Heres a few pics of my clubby, havnt got any good pics of my sigma at the moment cause its always in pieces, trying to get it ready for rego.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice mate, commo's and falcons aren't my thing (anymore) but I can appreciate the work in it. It's immaculate! Have you taken it down the 1/4?


----------



## guff_man (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks mate, nah no 1/4 yet, been down a few times with mates but every time we've gone down my car has always been getting work done etc. Annoying. But not too fussed, i know what it beats and what it doesnt


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

Haha, if you could get the power down, there wouldn't be too many average cars that would have a chance.


----------



## medz84 (Apr 13, 2011)

i used to spent all my money on cars, changing wheels,engine mods,paint etc etc etc!!!

now i just appreciate other peoples work

although my next car will be either a xr6 turbo or xr8 or a clubby if i can find a decent one thats not overpriced!! (9 month old daughter)

i love your clubby guff_man


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

Fords and holdens are good and they make great power.... But after a while they rattle like it's gunna fall apart. Plus, they don't handle like a proper sports car.

I guess you guys hate rice rockets, but for performance and value for money, you can't go past japanese stuff. I've been in an old R32 that handled dirt roads smoother than my 2001 falcon does!


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 13, 2011)

anything would handle a dirt road better than a falcon...that's like driving a cruise liner down a set of rapids.

Bang for buck would be an XR6 Turbo..not much has to go into that to see 300+ rwkw


----------



## medz84 (Apr 13, 2011)

plus you can still have your family in the back and it doesnt look like a cop magnet!!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah but what's the point if it handles like a boat?


----------



## medz84 (Apr 13, 2011)

because you can still put your family in it and it doesnt look like a cop magnet...


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm saying what's the point of the power if you can't use it properly. Falcons are boats. 

The DOHC in the XR6T's have tons of power potential, a cappa flash, cai, zorst and other minimal mods and they are a weapon, but the car is a stupid thing to put such power in because they handle like ***.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 13, 2011)

get to know your cars better then.

I've been in an XR6 pushing 400rwkw that handled like it was on rails...been in a 2 tonne caprice that handled better than most sport cars. It's all about the set up, get it right and it will stick to the road.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol, I don't care what you say mate, whiteline sway bars and adjustables won't make an XR6 handle as well as a skyline. A 2 tonne caprice handling better than most sports cars? I doubt it..

Trust me, I buy streetfords all the time (which proves I'm not bashing them for no reason), plus I stripped my falcon and put a 2003 xr6 engine in it.... I love them and have worked on plenty. But they are a different breed of car to a proper sports car.


----------



## leighroy6 (Apr 13, 2011)

good thread starter 

this is my 99 series 3 vs caprice, v6 supercharged with a 14 pound pully, i love listening to her howl ...got so much work i'd like to do to it but think im gunna sell it for a vx calais


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

1/4 time mate? The VS caprice is a nice looking car.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been around skylines since I was 15, was also a member of the Skylines Australia Club for a number of years.

With the right set up you can get a car to handle extremely well. Don't care if you don't believe me, I know what I've been in and driven.


----------



## guff_man (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice caprice mate, looks mint with sigs. Dont swap it for a VX! VS is a much nicer looking rig. Unless your after a LS1 to upgrade. But Id say VYs are much nicer than VX

Also I agree with danger mouse, you cant just rat out all falcons and commodores handle like crap. Like anything, if you modify it to be quick, its gonna handle like **** if you leave it stock. But make it quick, AND upgrade brakes and suspension AND get it all right for your setup, then you can have a great handling car.


----------



## leighroy6 (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah its in mint condition, i can say that my vs handles like a bloody dream!!! smoothest steering EVER  fords are boats LOL..to true

yeah i know i much rather vs looks but i want the GEN3


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

guff_man said:


> Nice caprice mate, looks mint with sigs. Dont swap it for a VX! VS is a much nicer looking rig. Unless your after a LS1 to upgrade. But Id say VYs are much nicer than VX
> 
> Also I agree with danger mouse, you cant just rat out all falcons and commodores handle like crap. Like anything, if you modify it to be quick, its gonna handle like **** if you leave it stock. But make it quick, AND upgrade brakes and suspension AND get it all right for your setup, then you can have a great handling car.


 
I never said they can't be improved to handle reasonably, but they can't hang in the twisties with a proper sports car. Anyone who thinks they can is kidding themselves.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 13, 2011)

guff_man said:


> Nice caprice mate, looks mint with sigs. Dont swap it for a VX! VS is a much nicer looking rig. Unless your after a LS1 to upgrade. But Id say VYs are much nicer than VX
> 
> Also I agree with danger mouse, you cant just rat out all falcons and commodores handle like crap. Like anything, if you modify it to be quick, its gonna handle like **** if you leave it stock. But make it quick, AND upgrade brakes and suspension AND get it all right for your setup, then you can have a great handling car.


 
Thank you!

Someone who sees the light lol
My VE is stock and it does handle like crap lol, but with a decent set up will get better.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> I've been around skylines since I was 15, was also a member of the Skylines Australia Club for a number of years.
> 
> With the right set up you can get a car to handle extremely well. Don't care if you don't believe me, I know what I've been in and driven.


 
OK mate, tell me exactly what you do to a four door family sedan to get it to handle as nimbly as a sports car designed to do so WITH upgrades to make it even better? 

White lines, suspension and a strut brace won't cut it. I'm honestly interested (because if it's possible I'll do it to my own project car)...


----------



## mr1jz (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, well, well. 
I have a car from the land of the rising sun that you guys might or might not like.

1991 Toyota Cressida Grande
2.5ltr 1JZGTE engine and 5speed combo
6Boost manifold
Link extreme ecu
550cc injectors
BC racing coilovers
R32 GTR calipers and XR6 front rotors
18in Yokohama model 7's wrapped in Kuhmo KU36
FMIC with custom piping
Garrett GT3582R with .82 rear
Custom 3in dump and exhaust
OS Giken twin plate clutch
Turbosmart 50mm external gate
Big intank Bosch pump
Setrab oil cooler
CAI with 4in piping.

Car makes just over [email protected] Unopened engine.





















I have done pretty much all the work myself. I had someone do my aluminum welding as I don't have access to a Tig but everything else was done my me.
Looking to convert it to E85 when it becomes more readily available at the pump. I also have a spare head that I am currently porting that will be fitted to a 2JZ 3.0ltr block in the future.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

Absolutely crazy the amount of boost the toyota engines can take without even opening them up. 

Everyone, I'm not a ford or holden hater at all. I give credit where credit is due, and gruff_mans VS is probably the cleanest one I've seen. But no one can reasonably expect a big heavy family car with a long wheelbase to handle like a sports coupe.

Keep the pics coming guys. It will inspire me lol. I'm considering getting a loan next year for something fast.



leighroy6 said:


> View attachment 195243
> 
> good thread starter
> 
> this is my 99 series 3 vs caprice, v6 supercharged with a 14 pound pully, i love listening to her howl ...got so much work i'd like to do to it but think im gunna sell it for a vx calais


 
Are they 20's mate? Hows the ride with them? Are they like 35 walls?


----------



## angie90 (Apr 13, 2011)

My 2c in the whole handling debate is that Fords & Holdens are a large heavy sedan with a big block in it which in my mind relates to a muscle car. Japs are a great deal lighter, sometimes AWD & usually with forced induction. They are 2 completely different types of cars with different feels. What appeals to me in my VE is the big v8, the low end torque and my favourite part of all - the sound. & what appeals to people with jap cars is the nimbleness, the low slung look, the turbo etc etc. There are pros & cons to everything. Muscle cars aren't really designed to go around corners like a jap car but to me I'm not planning on reenacting tokyo drift so I'm fine with that. Although I believe the handling on my VE is actually very firm & responsive considering it's size & weight.

Comparing within car 'groups' is a little more easy, ie I borrowed a friends BA XR6 for a few weeks while my VY S was being freighted over to WA & that XR6's handling blew me away it was incredible. I've never driven a base model ford before though but I'd say the XR would have sports suspension etc so I don't think it'd be fair to say all Fords handle like boats when I found it really good for the kind of car it is imo 

Anyhoo Ill put up pics if more people do! Lol


----------



## Squinty (Apr 13, 2011)

I've had a few cars in my time. Fair over it now. Waste of money. Poured soooo much money into them and get nothing back!!

Mainly into rotors. Had a few rx7s and an rx2 plus heaps of other cars. 

My last car was a series 4 rx7. Made over 300rwkw. Not bad for a 1.3L engine running 1bar boost. Had everything polished. Hidden wiring. Leather interior. Handled like a go kart, 50/50 weight distribution and 1250kg will do that.


----------



## angie90 (Apr 13, 2011)

Also WOW mr1jz- one word.. Sleeper! 300rw/kw?! that's intense. Is it your daily driver??

Squinty - RX7's are probably the only jap car I thoroughly enjoy looking at! Apparently Mazda are scrapping the RX8 for a new version of an RX7, can't remember what they're going to call it though.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

Agreed 100% woodsy. If I had my dream garage it would consist of

R34 GT-T (love the power coupled with RWD for drifting)
R34 GT-R
XR6-T
Supra
Malloo Ute
Xr6t ute
Old beater hilux set up for 4x4

If people don't mind, I'd love to put up some sweet car vids from youtube? Might make the thread more interesting. Post up your favourite clips, too.



woodys90 said:


> Also WOW mr1jz- one word.. Sleeper! 300rw/kw?! that's intense. Is it your daily driver??
> 
> Squinty - RX7's are probably the only jap car I thoroughly enjoy looking at! Apparently Mazda are scrapping the RX8 for a new version of an RX7, can't remember what they're going to call it though.



That would be sweet, RX7's are sexy. The RX8 is ugly I reckon.

For you muscle car guys, this is pretty sick. 
[video=youtube;zTsqE2F3NmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTsqE2F3NmU[/video]

This video is an R34 - I won't embed it because it has language in it. Worth a look, though, only a few seconds long.

Falcons doing a good job on the track
[video=youtube;50nb6vBWVYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50nb6vBWVYo[/video]

I love fail videos
[video=youtube;uz36--r1anI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz36--r1anI[/video]

This guy below is very lucky
[video=youtube;VF93jNZ36Gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF93jNZ36Gw[/video]

[video=youtube;MTc0q0TNLxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTc0q0TNLxY[/video]

Not car, but a great save 
[video=youtube;BGKhkO-SsDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGKhkO-SsDk[/video]

This is one of my favourite videos.

[video=youtube;rs-jAImScms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs-jAImScms[/video]

Not a huge fan of the later gymkhana vids.


----------



## angie90 (Apr 13, 2011)

Agreed about the RX8, kinda yukky.
OOO dream garage I LOVE THIS!
- My current car (hoping to keep it forever)
- Lambo gallardo balboni edition
- Ferrari scuderia
- LX ss torana coupe
- 74 XB coupe
- any model Camaro
- R35 GTR
- VZ & VE II Senator
- G6E turbo
- Suzuki swift sport (strange I know but I love them for some reason?)
- Ford Focus RS
- ofcourse a Veyron. Any would be fine!
- & a Bentley continental GT

Heaps more I could add but I'd be getting carried away


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

You're right into the exotics, aye. They are sweet, but you can't make them your own so much. That's what I love about cars.

R35's are sweet, I'd probably like them more if they weren't paddle shift. The G6E's are sooo nice, especially with cashmere leather.

I have a huge list, but I was trying to be semi realistic, if I'm successful one day, it may be a possibility


----------



## mr1jz (Apr 13, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Also WOW mr1jz- one word.. Sleeper! 300rw/kw?! that's intense. Is it your daily driver??


 
Nah mate. Just a weekend car. In the middle of getting it engineered for legality reasons. It will get one night at the drags and then plenty of track days. I agree with RX7's looking good but if you get close, you soon find that they are very much on the plastic side of things.

Here is a video of mine the first time I started it. It was 2330hrs in the middle of the week. Neighbours never said anything though.


[video=youtube;NJb9d3CiWvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJb9d3CiWvY[/video]

This is another video the next day.

[video=youtube;8U4xNPizOKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U4xNPizOKM&NR=1[/video]


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

It's an awesome feeling when a project car starts when you turn the key. Good job, mate.

Here is a nice vid of a 32 with a 1jz
[video=youtube;JbDop8PrrXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbDop8PrrXg&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## dangles (Apr 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;i_4H2E00tTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_4H2E00tTU[/video]


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2011)

That's a massive supercharger. Crazy video man, wow.


----------



## dangles (Apr 13, 2011)

i think the plate used to be CMEFRY


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a 2010 Ford focus XR5 Turbo. I love it. Not the fastest but definitely the best bandg for your buck hot hatch considering its 10-20k cheaper than its competition. 

Only mod so far is a tune that is said to take it up to around 200kW. 







And with my toys...


----------



## angie90 (Apr 14, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> You're right into the exotics, aye. They are sweet, but you can't make them your own so much. That's what I love about cars.
> 
> R35's are sweet, I'd probably like them more if they weren't paddle shift. The G6E's are sooo nice, especially with cashmere leather.
> 
> I have a huge list, but I was trying to be semi realistic, if I'm successful one day, it may be a possibility



Yeh I do love exotics.. need to add Audi R8 V10 to my list too haha. I think exotics are epically amazing but that list is if I'm a billionaire. I think paddle shift looks great, auto gearbox ftw! LOL
Take out all the cars over 100g & thats my semi realistic list.

silverbeast- XR5s intrigue me, I like the shape of the focus too, much better than the mondeo. I Also like the stock wheels!


----------



## Jk888 (Apr 14, 2011)

04 XR6 Turbo 299rwkw


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 14, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> silverbeast- XR5s intrigue me, I like the shape of the focus too, much better than the mondeo. I Also like the stock wheels!


 
If you ever get a chance to ride in one i'd take it. 0-100 in 6.5 sec but feels as strong as the XR6T as its so much lighter and quicker off the mark. Through corners its fantastic and its in-gear acceleration is its strong point (rather than a quick drag from 0kmh).

That is stock too. The tune i've put on it removes the limiter on 1st and 2nd gear and ramps them up HEAPS. STock is 166kW and this tune says to give it around 200kW. Then if you add better cold air induction, intercooler and exhaust kits you'll be flying and easily able to match an XR6T (stock and/or lightly modified). 

The XR5 would beat the 6T around a track though with how good it is in the corners. 

And they sound like this!
[video=youtube;3ad0VnJJuwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ad0VnJJuwA[/video]


and go like this... (note: not my video, taken in europe where these speeds are legal)
[video=youtube;IAK25gZpzAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAK25gZpzAQ[/video]


----------



## Braidotti (Apr 14, 2011)

Any more pics ?


----------



## gemrock2hot (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG only just seen this thread...... i am the biggest petrol head.....when i first left school i tried to get an apprenticeship as a mechanic but found it hard in a small town and being female...... ne ways this is my baby i've had her for about 4 yrs i paid $3500 coz she was hail damaged.... not extensively tho...... spent about $2000 just on wear and tear as most parts here are expensive so most where brought from the USA...... hopefully one day ill have the money to fix her body.... oh she also has x2 1200w subs 2x 300w 6'9's 2x 290w 6'0 and 800w 2 channel amp and a 1000w mono 











oh also have a great lil family car a Hyundai elantra 01 with a sport bodykit and 16" chromes  dont have ne pics of her will try and get some later on


----------



## leighroy6 (Apr 14, 2011)

Are they 20's mate? Hows the ride with them? Are they like 35 walls?[/QUOTE said:


> yeah they're 20's, walls are 35..suprisenglly it drives alright with the 20's compared to 2 of me other mates with 20s, handling is so responsive no slop what so ever
> 
> if ya get a chance anyone look up ken block drifting vids on youtube, that man is the KING of drifting!!!!


----------



## dangles (Apr 14, 2011)

awesome at gymkhana stuff not too sure with drifting as ive never seen a drifting vid of him


----------



## guff_man (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh and also MR1JZ, that things insane. Love it! Would be such a sleeper, more so if you put some smaller wheels on it


----------



## leighroy6 (Apr 14, 2011)

dangles said:


> awesome at gymkhana stuff not too sure with drifting as ive never seen a drifting vid of him



thats what i meant the gymkhana stuff sorry


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 14, 2011)

I dont like holdens and fords, I'm into the supercars 
I lived in dubai which was supercar heaven, I saw millions of lamborghini's and ferraris, and every second car was a porsche 911. I also saw a super rare Bertone Mantide (only 10 in teh world!) and a Maserati MC12 (only 50 in the world) gathering dust in a apartment carpark!


----------



## mr1jz (Apr 14, 2011)

guff_man said:


> Oh and also MR1JZ, that things insane. Love it! Would be such a sleeper, more so if you put some smaller wheels on it



The wheels are deceptive, Their 18in but you would probably think they were 17in because they aren't wrapped in stupidly thin rubber. I want to get some 17x9 and 17x10 in the future for track duties. Something Japanese. The problem is clearing the brake upgrade.


----------



## medz84 (Apr 14, 2011)

would love to get an aristo one day


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 14, 2011)

leighroy6 said:


> yeah they're 20's, walls are 35..suprisenglly it drives alright with the 20's compared to 2 of me other mates with 20s, handling is so responsive no slop what so ever
> 
> if ya get a chance anyone look up ken block drifting vids on youtube, that man is the KING of drifting!!!!



Yeah mate, I put a ken block vid on the other page. It's awesome, but it probably took a few days of shooting to get it all right. No doubt about it though, he's a great driver.

Anyone else got more pics or a "dream garage" it's not just the cars in the garage for me, it's the garage, too. I drool over nice private set ups, I've seen pics of Americans houses where they have big properties and whole workshops devoted to motocross and car stuff. You'd never get me out of there, hahaha.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 14, 2011)

This was my old car. Got rid of it ages ago to go to college. Would love to get into something again soon. I would love a VK Commodore or something from VK-VS with a v8 in it. Not as fussed on the jap bling stuff anymore even though i have a soft spot for the Mark IV Supra.


----------



## angie90 (Apr 15, 2011)

as promised, this is my baby.. yes I know it needs to be a bit lower lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice Woodsy. Just curious, what do you do? If it's not too personal.


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 16, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> A
> -
> - 74 XB coupe
> 
> Heaps more I could add but I'd be getting carried away


must say nice wish list car for a 20 yr old & female @ that. I'd love the landau version myself
Oh the joys of being young with expendiable income & stuff all commitments. Days of having toys again getting closer & closer as 1x1 our children become independant. But for now I'm happy with the housebus & lil ford runabout.


----------



## angie90 (Apr 16, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Nice Woodsy. Just curious, what do you do? If it's not too personal.



Not too personal at all. I'm a retail manager of a Priceline, after being a specialist in cosmetics/skincare. Although I just went for a job interview in banking this arvo! Fingers crossed for career progression! lol.



cactus2u said:


> must say nice wish list car for a 20 yr old & female @ that


LOL yeh I get that a lot! Yesterday at the servo I had a girl my age ask me what my number plate meant.. I spent 5 mins explaining what a kilowatt is.. it made me a bit sad on the inside! Everyone should know..


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 16, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Not too personal at all. I'm a retail manager of a Priceline, after being a specialist in cosmetics/skincare. Although I just went for a job interview in banking this arvo! Fingers crossed for career progression! lol.
> 
> 
> LOL yeh I get that a lot! Yesterday at the servo I had a girl my age ask me what my number plate meant.. I spent 5 mins explaining what a kilowatt is.. it made me a bit sad on the inside! Everyone should know..


 
Awesome! Makes me want to give up on uni and get a full time job.... I want a fast rig 

lol, I remember the ads on tv "KILLER WASPS!?"

Yeah, everyone should know what a KW is. My GF hates fast cars, though. She spent $1000 on a hand bag and can't see the value in a 20k R34 :s


----------



## angie90 (Apr 16, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Awesome! Makes me want to give up on uni and get a full time job.... I want a fast rig
> 
> lol, I remember the ads on tv "KILLER WASPS!?"
> 
> Yeah, everyone should know what a KW is. My GF hates fast cars, though. She spent $1000 on a hand bag and can't see the value in a 20k R34 :s



Haha nah stick with uni. Once you're done you'll be able to get one & you'll have a degree or whatever under your belt too. That V8 takes up a LOT of money; it's hard to justify having it but I do love it. Every time I drive it I know why. However.. $110 at the servo is no fun. That car is actually the main reason I'm looking for another job, I need more $$ for it LOL.. Usually with people they'll change their car for their job but oh well.

I could also spend 1g on a handbag though... or maybe some shoes? I think I'm just terrible all round ha


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 16, 2011)

been posted before, but hey i love my toys. or should i say loved:cry: sold them to buy a house, pay for wedding, start a family etc.

in a few years i plan on building something for the family. an over powered, hk wagon or something along those lines i think.

anyway, heres some pics i have of a few toys that helped me......:shock: get in trouble with the locals.


----------



## guff_man (Apr 16, 2011)

Love the torry mate!!! My first car was an LH, i intended on building up, never happened though. Still want to get another one, one day. Price has gotten so excessive these days though.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 16, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Haha nah stick with uni. Once you're done you'll be able to get one & you'll have a degree or whatever under your belt too. That V8 takes up a LOT of money; it's hard to justify having it but I do love it. Every time I drive it I know why. However.. $110 at the servo is no fun. That car is actually the main reason I'm looking for another job, I need more $$ for it LOL.. Usually with people they'll change their car for their job but oh well.
> 
> I could also spend 1g on a handbag though... or maybe some shoes? I think I'm just terrible all round ha


 

I spend $115 or so every time I go to a petrol station. Fuel here is $1.60 and I drive 110 km a day at least -.-


----------



## sacred_DUC (Apr 16, 2011)

well i just drove home after picking up my new beast 
2011 fpv GS ute 5.0L supercharged beast.

absolutebeast and funkingunbelieveableyeah pics soon


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 16, 2011)

sacred_DUC said:


> well i just drove home after picking up my new beast
> 2011 fpv GS ute 5.0L supercharged beast.
> 
> absolutebeast and funkingunbelieveableyeah pics soon


 
Awesome, manual or ZF?


----------



## damian83 (Apr 16, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Fords and holdens are good and they make great power.... But after a while they rattle like it's gunna fall apart. Plus, they don't handle like a proper sports car.
> 
> I guess you guys hate rice rockets, but for performance and value for money, you can't go past japanese stuff. I've been in an old R32 that handled dirt roads smoother than my 2001 falcon does!





it all depends on what you want to do with the power too, power will give you speen and top end but if you want a pick up better than speed isnt it better to build a engine full of torque,( and better for the motor )


----------



## sacred_DUC (Apr 16, 2011)

ok 2011 FPV GS ute build no 202 6speed manual quick pics for moment


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 16, 2011)

looks sick dude!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 16, 2011)

damian83 said:


> it all depends on what you want to do with the power too, power will give you speen and top end but if you want a pick up better than speed isnt it better to build a engine full of torque,( and better for the motor )


 
Yeah well that's the point mate, you have to think about what you're going to be using the car for, and then build it to work. I'd prefer a mix of bottom and top end, but torque can be lots of fun  it's all in the gearing, too.

How many K's are you gunna put on it before you give it a thrash? 1000? Nice ute mate.


----------



## angie90 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sacred, I very much like that ute! Brand new or demo? Don't go sticking a Mustang badge on it like all the stupid 'Chev' owners! LOL
My fav FPV is the F6 typhoons


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

I can KIND OF understand why someone has a chev badge if they have an LS engine in their commo.... But people with SV6's or even omega's with chev badges **** me. They have no shame!!!


----------



## angie90 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol no shame! I reckon  But it's not even a Chev engine, they're produced entirely by GM, Chev haven't made their own engine in years. LS's are used in caddis, pontiacs as well so it's silly. & the v6's are sold as a Chev in the middle east which is a lot of peoples argument too I guess. But I still just don't get it... Why do people not like the holden badge lol!


----------



## zobo (Apr 18, 2011)

here is my 69 Pontiac Parissiene 4 door hardtop

it has no engine/box now, but will go the usual 350chev combo when ready

Has 275 tyres, complete interior etc but is in process of a big clean up...long term clean up LOL

rare model and built in Australia with factory RHD and holden build plates!

j


----------



## SyKeD (Apr 18, 2011)

YouTube - v8 Twin Turbo Ls1 R34 Skyline Drifting


----------



## aspidito (Apr 18, 2011)

*Fpv gt-p*

A picture paints a thousand words.....................


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 18, 2011)

What colour is that mate? Could be the lighting, but looks darker than Octane. I like it


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 18, 2011)

I Just got a new job today!!!!   
Hopefully this means i can get back into something lovely like one of the cars on this thread. So many nice ones!!!!!


----------



## angie90 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new job! What car would you love to have now?


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 19, 2011)

practically i would like something comfty and safe as work is 85kms. But if I could have a fun car I would like to try an something from holden vk-vs shape. Drop a new v8 engine in it and keep it nice and clean.


----------



## angie90 (Apr 20, 2011)

Excellent choice!


----------



## Braidotti (May 16, 2011)

Bump

Anymore pics ?


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2011)

I used to own a '77 Mustang celica with a 3tgte (1.8 inj. twin cam turbo) in it. I rebuilt the car but never got the chance to finish it due to getting marriage and buying a house. It was like selling my child when it came to it. Was a great little car, went hard and handled well. Had a Halteck ECU, 500cc inj, 3 in exhaust, CAI etc., and ran around 15psi boost. Was a quick little car back then, around 18yrs ago when I did the conversion. Was good for 0-100km/h in just over 5secs and the 1/4 was high 12's. That was pretty quick then, would make most V8 owners get embarassed by being beaten by a 4cyl. . I managed to find a pic from another forum for her. Was my all time favourite car and highly missed. :cry: The simmons were 15x7 and 15x9 and cost me $3200 back then, that would get some mad rims now...lol.

Cheers


----------



## snakeluvver (May 19, 2011)

Do you know what makes me lmao about holdens?
They're just aussie Vauxhalls :lol:


----------



## JAS101 (May 19, 2011)

here is a pic of my old rx7.
s4 13bt engine , garrett to4e/66 turbo running 23 psi , Keas built 3 speed auto[ full manual shift with transbrake] , 4500rpm stally , haltech ecu , ford au front brake kit . 
and a pic of my 2009 FG XR6 T .
cold air intake , earls turbo oil line and filter kit , stage 2 flash tune .


----------



## skubz (May 19, 2011)

2000 VT Clubsport R8

383ci
built auto (that still kees breaking)
3000 TCE Stall
3.9 ratio diff
standard R8 suspension after being defected for coil overs. 

Looking forward to getting back on a race track in September, look out Mallala!


----------



## guff_man (May 19, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Do you know what makes me lmao about holdens?
> They're just aussie Vauxhalls :lol:


 
Lol..... and you base this on what? Because holden exported some models and were badged overseas as a vauxhaul? And some of the **** they import were an opel?
Hardly makes holden and vauxhaul the same.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

guff_man said:


> Lol..... and you base this on what? Because holden exported some models and were badged overseas as a vauxhaul? And some of the **** they import were an opel?
> Hardly makes holden and vauxhaul the same.



Lmao, couldn't have said it better.

Holden still suck:/


----------



## skubz (May 19, 2011)

actually in the beginning the commodore was based on a vauxall design, but the last decade has been the other way around. But thats one of the good things about a bigger company like GM, shared technology!

Vauxall has claimed some of the best cars to come out of the HOLDEN factory.

A 500kw badged 6.0L supercharged Monaro, and the VE VXR8 Bathurst, 6.2L supercharged.


----------



## Khagan (May 19, 2011)

Only pic i have of my car on computer, and the front is currently off for repairs. Nothing special but slowly doing it up .


----------



## ekipkcorb (May 19, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## angie90 (Jul 28, 2011)

Resurrecting this awesome thread!New car to add to my list: BMW 1Series with the M package! Theres only a 100 or so in Au though  as far as i know


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 28, 2011)

S202 WrxAlso a rather limited car. Last I heard there were 4 in Australia. The other 96 are in America Always loved 05 STIs and evo 9s


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 28, 2011)

Love cars and modifying them, just don't have time anymore. Sold my commodore (wise move, they don't turn corners very well) Bought a Subaru instead. Nothing to fancy but it's comfortable, plus I own it which is always a plus. Debt free is good


----------



## angie90 (Jul 28, 2011)

Debt free is good! I likey the sunroof, must be nice to feel the wind in your hairs  I really want to get one installed! & that's crazy Matt. Wish I had a rare car! Is it actually worth more because of it? Or is it just cooler? Lol


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 28, 2011)

toyota supra TT mkIV is my dream car to buy and just drive it every now and again. Just get it really clean and do a few minor mods. Will have to wait till I buy a house with a double garage.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 28, 2011)

The sunroof is good but it's a bit cold for it at the moment lol, its great in spring or autumn. Only downside with the car is black leather seats get ridiculously hot in summer. Unfortunately I won't be debt free for long, saving for a house.


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 29, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Debt free is good! I likey the sunroof, must be nice to feel the wind in your hairs  I really want to get one installed! & that's crazy Matt. Wish I had a rare car! Is it actually worth more because of it? Or is it just cooler? Lol


It's like what Porsche did to the new 911. The gt3 RS is a gt3 that's just had stuff removed parts upgraded a new badge and limited production. They are just cooler. I'd never drive it if I had one


----------



## angie90 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh! Thanks for filling me in i don't know much at all about wrxs! Sounds awesome. Is it much quicker once the weight has been shedded?


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 29, 2011)

You'd like to think so for all the extra dosh you gutta fork out to get ya grubby lil hands on one. I would say it's more of a collectors car than a commo killer on the 1/4 mile


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 29, 2011)

1/4 mile drags are ghey. Put a commodore or a falcon into a corner and you'd think it would be more at home in the perfect storm.


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2011)

My old MY06 STI



















Current My10 SSV


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 29, 2011)

Im not a giant fan of the pig wrxs. Subaru have gone down hill since 05 IMO. I mean what was that thing they called impreza in 08?? Even the 2011-12 models make me spew in my mouth a little bit. Is there much difference between a 2l and 2.5l STI?I've driven both.. Not sti and they feel almost the same. Bit more low end power


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2011)

I wasn't a huge fan of the 06/07 shape either until I owned one (I had an 05 before the 06). It sort of grew on me. The 06/07 had the 2.5 & a different turbo, in stock form it had significantly less lag from memory. In the end both were modified anyway so it made little difference. I probably still prefer the 03-05 shape. The post 07 models are rank ordinary & the reason why I haven't owned one since trading in the 06 STI pictured above. Plus I'm too old now to drive one :lol:


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah tge peanut shape is my fav too. My ex missus got a MY06 Wrx coz shearing my 02 around and got jealous. I noticed less lag too now you mention it. I'm keen to hunt down a MY05 STI soon. DCCD


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2011)

Matt-to-the-K said:


> DCCD



Seriously... it's over-rated, I never moved it from the auto setting.


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jul 29, 2011)

Owwwwwwwwwwwww you just shattered my dreams ands will to live. So you never played with it or you gave it a shot and noticed no difference?I'm not a burn out dero by the way. I've only owned 3 cars two were imprezas and other a corolla. So I'm not gunna try smoke the rear wheels or anything. Although.....Im not gunna buy a 30k car coz it can shift 20% to the rear. I just think they are the bomb and total babe magnets


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2011)

Matt-to-the-K said:


> Owwwwwwwwwwwww you just shattered my dreams ands will to live. So you never played with it or you gave it a shot and noticed no difference?I'm not a burn out dero by the way. I've only owned 3 cars two were imprezas and other a corolla. So I'm not gunna try smoke the rear wheels or anything. Although.....Im not gunna buy a 30k car coz it can shift 20% to the rear. I just think they are the bomb and total babe magnets



I did a couple of track days & shifted the bias a little to the rear but in all honesty I felt little difference, if you're using the car as a daily driver then it's a waste. Anyone that tells you they do use it is either very experienced (read professional driver) or is playing with themselves.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 29, 2011)

Rexs eh, each unto there own. My dream car is a Ford Galaxy convertible, I can see it in my dreams candy apple red, 460 big block on white walls. Perfect for cruising on Sunday arvo.


----------



## ekipkcorb (Jul 29, 2011)

low and slow i say none of this bolt on **** learn to weld and chop the crap outta something


----------



## angie90 (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree, hate the new look of the subarus. They remind me of a really ugly dog lol. The hatches are the worstttt


----------

